# Is there currently much snow on the ground?



## caravanman (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi,

Although I much prefer hot sunshine to cooler weather, it has long been an ambition of mine to ride the train from Winnipeg up to Churchill, on the Hudson Bay, in the wintertime.

I believe that Winnipeg is having a mainly snow free January at the moment, just wondering if anyone knows the snow situation in Churchill.

I can see that there is not much forcast, but they might already have enough on the ground to make it look good?

Ed


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/maps/snow


----------



## caravanman (Jan 6, 2015)

That map looks a good way to find out about snow! Thanks!

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 6, 2015)

It will be Very Cold up there Eddie, (come to think of it, Winterpeg gets terribly cold too!) bring your Nanook of the North Winter Clothing and don't get too close to the Polar Bears,they can be dangerous! The locals consider them a nuisance, they are tolerated for the tourists!


----------



## KVG_DC (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm sure they consider the locals a nuisance as well. But tolerate the tourists as tasty snacks!


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

You can ride one of those, um, dunno what to call them, wheeled vehicles for observing the polar bears, like a rolling yacht kind of...


----------

